# Colnago Ace



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

anyone interested in the entry level colnago?


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Kestral (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice bike, how does it ride and where did you get it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice looking bike, for an entry level bike that's a pretty spiffy paint job. What size is that?


----------

